#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  "Petroleum Engineering Handbook" ed. by Howard B. Bradley

## vfq3481

"Petroleum Engineering Handbook" ed. by Howard B. Bradley 
Society of Petroleum Engineers. Third Printing
SPE | 1992 | ISBN: 1555630103 9781555630102 | 1824 pages | PDF | 156 MB

This is a comprehensive compilation of practical information and data covering production equipment and reservoir engineering.

This book provides a current and worthwhile addition to the industrys literature for students and experienced professionals working in the petroleum industry.

Contents
1	Mathematical Tables and Units and Systems of Weights and Measures
2	Casing, Tubing, and Line Pipe
3	Wellhead Equipment and Flow Control Devices
4	Production Packers
5	Gas Lift
6	Hydraulic Pumping
7	Electric Submersible Pumps
8	Subsurface Sucker-Rod Pumps
9	Sucker Rods
10	Pumping Units and Prime Movers for Pumping Units: Part l-Pumping Units
11	Oil Storage
12	Oil and Gas Separators
13	Gas Measurement and Regulation
14	Lease-Operated Hydrocarbon Recovery Systems
15	Surface Facilities for Waterflooding and Saltwater Disposal
16	Automation of Lease Equipment
17	Measuring, Sampling, and Testing Crude Oil
18	Offshore Operations
19	Crude Oil Emulsions
20	Gas Properties and Correlations
21	Crude Oil Properties and Condensate Properties and Correlations
22	Oil System Correlations
23	Phase Diagrams
24	Properties of Produced Waters
25	Phase Behavior of Water/Hydrocarbon Systems
26	Properties of Reservoir Rocks
27	Typical Core Analysis of Different Formations
28	Relative Permeability
29	Petroleum Reservoir Traps
30	Bottomhole Pressures
31	Temperature in Wells
32	Potential Tests of Oil Wells
33	Open Flow of Gas Wells
34	Wellbore Hydraulics
35	Well Performance Equations
36	Development Plan for Oil and Gas Reservoirs
37	Solution-Gas-Drive Reservoirs
38	Water Drive Oil Reservoirs
39	Gas-Condensate Reservoirs
40	Estimation of Oil and Gas Reserves
41	Valuation of Oil and Gas Reserves
42	Injection Operations
43	Gas-lnjection Pressure Maintenance In Oil Reservoirs
44	Water-lnjection Pressure Maintenance and Waterflood Processes
45	Miscible Displacement
46	Thermal Recovery
47	Chemical Flooding
48	Reservoir Simulation
49	Electrical Logging
50	Nuclear Logging Techniques


51	Acoustic Logging
52	Mud Logging
53	Other Well Logs
54	Acidizing
55	Formation Fracturing
56	Remedial Cleanup, Sand Control, and Other Stimulation Treatments
57	Oil and Gas Leases
58	The SI Metric System of Units and SPE Metric Standard
59	SPE Letter and Computer Symbols Standard for Economics, Well Logging and Formation Evaluation, Natural Gas Engineering, and Petroleum Reservoir Engineering
Author Index
Subject Index

Links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: "Petroleum Engineering Handbook" ed. by Howard B. Bradley

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

Thanks...

----------


## MOHMET

thanx for posting this valuable book

----------


## 12345678910

Thanks a lot!

----------


## najeebsoomro

I am very much glad to find this book here. I was searching for this one since a long time. This is one of the Best books of Petroleum. Thanks* a lot and appreciate your sharing....

have a good time and thanks

----------


## racp12

vfq3481,
Thank you very much. By the way, the "rapidgator.net" link is empty, but I could download from the "depositfiles.org" link, which works excellent

----------


## mahmoudsultan

Thank you

----------

